

Is Being Friendly a Competitive Advantage for VCs? - byrneseyeview
http://www.quora.com/Is-being-friendly-a-competitive-advantage-for-VCs

======
byrneseyeview
Do not miss the debate in the comment thread for Chris Dixon's answer.

